# Motorola DCH70 Cable Box, Comcast, and VCR



## davidpsummers (Jul 21, 2009)

Comcast moved me to a cable box (the Motorolla DCH70). As a result I can only record, with my VCR, the channel the box is set to. (?) Is there anyway to program ahead of time to be on the right channel for the VCR to record when a show comes on? 

There is, for each show, a menu item for setting it to record on the VCR, but it doesn't do anything (it is there for special setups or special VCRs?).


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

That would depend on the VCR, some have the capability to send out IR control signals through a small transmitter to change the channels of your cable box.


----------

